# GlenDel Buck 3D Target



## jdrhoads (Nov 16, 2010)

I will second all the things that you have stated about the Glendel buck. I got one about a month and a half ago and arrows are already passing through it ( even after rotating the block) so I had to put a bag target behind it to stop the arrows. The foam is not different than what they use on the little $79 deer targets, basically the only thing that you are getting for the extra money is a little bit bigger deer. Overall opinion is that the Glendel is junk, if you want something worth the money get a Rhinehart.


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

I bought one last year and brought it back to the store and got a few foam block targets instead. Had all the problems you've had as well as some arrows sticking so completely 4 of us couldn't hold and pull a carbon arrow out and we actually pulled apart the carbon arrow mid shaft!


----------



## Birddog5 (Feb 14, 2012)

buy the glendel full rut, Mine has withstood thousands of arrows


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

Greenstick said:


> My recent experience with the GlenDel Buck 3D target has been seriously underwhelming to say the least. To start with, upon openning the box to unpack and assemble the target, I discovered that the left ear was broken completely off of the deer head. After the cursing subsided I began assembling the target and found the fit & finish to be somewhat lacking, with the dove-tailed legs requiring quite a bit of effort to fit into the slots in the deer body; also the brown finish was so thin in some areas that bare foam showed through the paint.
> Now after using the target for 3 or 4 sessions with a friend (who is new to archery) the target has sucked up about 150 arrows or so on one face of the replacement block and various other areas of the deer's anatomy. The replaceable shot block seems to arrest the arrows from my 2009 APA Boa @ 64 lbs without trouble; however my friend's 2010 Elite GT 500 @ 70 lbs is a different story and more often than not, has arrows his arrows sticking 3" to 4" out the opposite side of the target. This is not a huge problem; however it would seem to me that by having arrows penetrating through the opposite side of the shot block, the target is degraded twice as fast and you get less bang for your buck (sorry but I could'nt resist ). Furthermore, the GlenDel Buck is supported by two hollow hard plastic legs; which are very suseptable to damage from arrow impact and hitting them doesn't do much for the arrows either. Thus far, my front leg support has been hit three times and has had large chunks of plastic blown out and extensive cracks due to the impact. Obviously leg shots are not optimal, but hey that's why we practice and I think that for the $190.00 that I spent on the target, the legs could be much designed much better or at least replacements offered for sale.
> In closing, I would give this product a 6 out of 10 in terms of quality, perfomance and value. While certainly not the worst product on the market, it leave room for a lot of improvement.


I agree 100% with this!


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Agreed with O.P. just wish I saw this before buying, Mine also had a ear broken off when I opened the box, had to drive 45 min. back to Bass Pro (each way) to exchange it. To Bass Pro's credit they gave me a 10% discount for the trouble.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Rinehart has come out with a small deer target called the Woodlands Buck. I too had a Glen Del and found it lousy. I bought the Woodlands Buck off of ebay for $130 shipped. It cures all the problems mentioned above. I went back and bought the second one.


----------

